# Central Florida Neglected Bun needs a home fast



## snowflakesmama (May 16, 2012)

I do not have pictures of Trixie , I will post if anyone is interested.

Basically, my friend has a bunny that she doesn't want. She doesn't even pay attention to it. She doesn't even let it out... Barely 

It got in an accident by jumping around its cage, her eye is permanently damaged on the left side.. But she is a beautiful sweetheart. My friend is so shallow and superficial. She said, "I love it less now cuz its so ugly".

Ugh. She definitely bought a rabbit out of impulse... 

I am a rabbit owner but unfortantely I can only afford and only have the space for one (I rent a room in a house).

I believe she is a gotland rabbit...

the cage, food , litter and hay will be included...


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 16, 2012)

Oh poor baby. I pray she finds a good home soon ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (May 16, 2012)

Have you contacted locsl resvues?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2012)

ray:


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 17, 2012)

I live in central Florida, have you tried posting her in Craigslist, * to a good home ONLY?? How in the world did she injure her eye?? Poor baby


----------



## snowflakesmama (May 21, 2012)

What the owner says... she was hopping around her cage and poked her eye with the mouth of the water bottle... 

THATS BECAUSE SHE HAS ALL THIS ENERGY AND HER MEAN OWNER DOESNT EVER LET HER OUT!! CRUEL!! :C


----------



## snowflakesmama (May 21, 2012)

btw she is a sweetheart!! anyone interested please let me know


----------



## Elliot (May 22, 2012)

Poor sweetie.I wish we could help.She would be way too big to pair with little Elliot.I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## snowflakesmama (May 23, 2012)

UPDATE: I advertised Trixie on Craigslist and I have so far 5 people interested in her!! 


Here are my top three picks for suitable adoptive parents:

One lady says her and her husband are a disabled couple with two spoiled buns.

Another says her son lost her rabbit and was devastated and wants another

And another says she has always wanted a bun and her husband finally said yes.

I don't know who to choose!!! :/


----------



## snowflakesmama (May 23, 2012)

snowflakesmama wrote:


> UPDATE: I advertised Trixie on Craigslist and I have so far 5 people interested in her!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The first lady told me this in the email.. This is what made her my top choice...

"We have 2 very spoiled buns in our home. She would be loved and have room to run around and friends."


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

*snowflakesmama wrote: *


> snowflakesmama wrote:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: I advertised Trixie on Craigslist and I have so far 5 people interested in her!!
> ...


Sounds like a Winner! Plus the other two sound good too. 

Let us know which one comes through. Wishing a "forever" home for Trixie. 

K


----------



## snowflakesmama (May 23, 2012)

I feel the first lady is a better choice since she has experience with rabbits ...


----------



## snowflakesmama (May 23, 2012)

WELL. GOD ANSWERS PRAYERS! THIS HAS BEEN RESOLVED! <3 :happybunny: :jumpforjoy:


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

:yahoo:


----------



## snowflakesmama (May 23, 2012)

What sold me to this lady was I told her... Her eye is "ugly" to some ppl but she is still beautiful in my eyes.. She said:

"I don't care what she looks like as long as she is in a home that treats her well and loves her."

 WINNER WINNER


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 25, 2012)

snowflakesmama wrote:


> WELL. GOD ANSWERS PRAYERS! THIS HAS BEEN RESOLVED! <3 :happybunny: :jumpforjoy:



Praise the Lord!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2012)

:yahoo: Blessed be.


----------



## snowflakesmama (May 29, 2012)

UPDATE: I took her to her new home.. The lady had a separate room just for her buns! She had two lop eared rabbits 

Well, she told me that in Trixie's first day she was already socializing with the buns!! She is going to be very happy with new friends, spoiled and all


----------



## ZRabbits (May 29, 2012)

*snowflakesmama wrote: *


> UPDATE: I took her to her new home.. The lady had a separate room just for her buns! She had two lop eared rabbits
> 
> Well, she told me that in Trixie's first day she was already socializing with the buns!! She is going to be very happy with new friends, spoiled and all


So thrilled for your bunny. Sounds like she is definitely going to enjoy her life with people who will truly love and cherish her.

K


----------

